# Help! Cream tastes foamy!



## kuroba (Jul 4, 2012)

I've always been a fan of my local bakery's cakes - they decorate it with a type of cream that I really adore. As I am interested in studying at Le Cordon Bleu, I've been trying to practice making some pastries at home if I could.

However, I recently tried to whip some cream and when I tried to pipe it into roses, they kind of fell apart. When I tasted it, it tasted foamy and it didn't feel as creamy as the  ones that my local bakery made.

I've tried adding gelatin to stabilize it, but the end result is still the same - it's just not creamy - it's still foamy. I understand the difference of ingredients used, but I'm not too sure if it's the ingredients fault entirely.

Would anyone have a way to make cream taste...well...more creamier than the foamy ones  I produce? All help is appreciated.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## nicholas beebe (Jul 22, 2011)

Whipped cream will be foamy. You whip cream to add air to it. It's also not a great thing for decorative piping. If you add powdered sugar in as you're whipping, it will be a little more stable, but I wouldn't count on roses lasting any decent amount of time. Of course always use a cold bowl to whip in.

You should ask the bakery what they are using so that you know you are trying to replicate the same thing.


----------



## charbel (Jun 30, 2012)

As Nicholas said, you are introducing air to the heavy cream, thus making it foamy. Adding sugar would add some stability, but if it fell apart that might be a sign that you overwhipped it.

Most likely, your bakery is not using whipped cream.

btw, I am a current student at Le Cordon Bleu.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Actually, whipped cream should not feel "foamy" which implies loose larger bubbles - that's what it feels like if underwhipped.. Foamy is like shaving cream when the gas is finishing in the can- runny and bubbly.  It should be so dense, the bubbles so small, that it's like shaving cream from a new can, just shaken and squirted.    It should feel soft and creamy.  It should hold its shape.  But it won't make roses.  You can decorate with it, i do all the time, with swirls using a large tip with zigzaggy edge or a smaller round tip.  You can write with it.  but not roses, which require a very dense frosting that will hold up without resting on the petal below.  . 

If you want a more stable whipped cream, make italian meringue and beat till cooled to room temp, then whip cream and fold in.  Or beat some cream cheese, then beat in the sugar and then the cream in a thin stream and beat till it makes peaks, and it will hold up better.  I still don;t think you'll get rose petals out of it.  it's too heavy and too wet.


----------

